# ADA Bathrooms



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

I would like to know if floor drains are required (outside of the shower stall) in ADA bathrooms for hotels? The super for the job says yes, they are required, but I don't see anything in the ADA guidebook I have.:blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Frank Olivas said:


> I would like to know if floor drains are required (outside of the shower stall) in ADA bathrooms for hotels? The super for the job says yes, they are required, but I don't see anything in the ADA guidebook I have.:blink:


You're not likely to see that in the ADA guidelines. Those regs are for accessibility issues, not the functionality of the plumbing system. If there is a requirement, it would be in the plumbing code or possibly an AHJ rule. I haven't seen it in writing.

Placement of a floor drain next to an ADA shower may not be the best thing for a person with mobility and/or stability issues.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have done ton's of motel 6's with ada showers, there is no requirement for a floor drain outside of the shower.At least in the ada code, Your local plumbing codes I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ada bathrooms*

I want to thank you for your replies. Yes, it is a builder perference and not a requirement of the ADA. I will check the scope of work more carefully next time. It was an item the builder placed in there.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Scope of work. Yeh, check it as this is what the GC wants done. That does not mean its required by code, but required to get paid!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how many floor drains...who is paying for them*



Bill said:


> Scope of work. Yeh, check it as this is what the GC wants done. That does not mean its required by code, but required to get paid!


were the floor drains shown on the original plans??

How many are you talking about ..1 ...10...or 65??.... 
and does the GC just expect you to install them for free for the privdledge of getting the work>>>??? 

If he is willing to pay for them, then who really cares 
put in whatever he wants on a signed work order........

I think that is called an additional add on charge to the job?? 

------------------------------------------------------------
if he expects you to pay for them , then you got a fight on your hands,,,,

I had a s.o.b that expected a bunch of high end *J>R SMITH drains polished nickle*
just thrown in and installed one time for free on a church...


we tangled over this...because just cheap plastic generic 
ones would have done fine for the situation...... 

I eventually walked off before the work ever started because 
I pushed him and found out about other "free-bees" that were 
throughout the project..:furious: 

I did not walk, ......actually , I ran off the job:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*he snuck it right in there huh?*



Frank Olivas said:


> I want to thank you for your replies. Yes, it is a builder perference and not a requirement of the ADA. I will check the scope of work more carefully next time. It was an item the builder placed in there.


I hate it when that happens! if it was on the scope of work and your contract refers to the scope of work you got to fulfill your contract kicking yourself saying I'll never make that mistake again!


----------

